# Getting Close; Getting Ready



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The result of trading my time for some income this year, is that I've gotten behind on the home front. One inherited shack built atop 20-foot timbers with 4 feet in concrete in ground needed work badly. Not safe from years of a leaky window.

Bullwinkle and I ripped out the window and wall. Then, with precut/painted panels sistered them onto the old stuff. It won't have an actual window anymore; just a big removable panel to be stored inside until finished for the day. (That's Bullwinkle bringing up a panel.)

Still gotta get some framing installed and a window sill, but we took care of the water issue.

I have a section of carpet that will be placed unattached on the floor and removed after season.

And, I didn't spend anything on materials other than the cost of some screws. Good having a neighbor in the lumber business and another friend that gets half-sheets of plywood each day as dunnage for engines at his shop. They gladly load my truck with very good wood - especially, when it's going to hunting shacks.

Did some portable blind work today, too. Snow caves them in unless the roof section is supported. Already had the support mechanisms ready to go and installed them. When hunting, they can be removed so there's no center pole.

Still snowing with about 5-6 inches on the ground. Hopefully, I'll finish the updates tomorrow. Opening day is Friday and this good buck is still around.

Oh, and a view out the garage window. This group of 11 turkeys visits daily. No longbeards. Just mother hen and siblings. There is another group of 4, but haven't seen them yet today. Just looked out the window, and the 11 are back. Going through feed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's., Glen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Snow's done and now single-digit low temps tonight.

My outdoor furnace needs a solenoid for the air intake, so I'm picking one up this morning to install it. Had to run the oil-fired furnace since yesterday, but no big deal.

Will be finishing work on the shack today, if all goes well, but first I gotta give the ol' Allis Chalmers some exercise on the driveways.

Lots of outdoor work but I'm up for it.

First pic is Bullwinkle adjusting the camo on a portable blind. It had caved in from the snow, because we hadn't installed the center support pole. Done now.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good looking setups , weather can sure wreak havoc on blinds. Ill send a pic of my popup that the wind took a liking too , peeled it like a Coors can.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Gotta pull 'em down tight. I've made roof supports for mine - some as simple as a custom-cut pole with a recess at the top to mate with hub hardware.

The other one I made is for a 2-hub blind that has no roof structure. Some free wood and fasteners and I have a custom, fold-up unit that's employed when vacant. Sorry about the sideways picture, but here's the 2-hub blind.

Also, to minimize blind fatigue, I remove them as soon as hunting is finished in a given spot. At the same time, I've neglected plenty of them to their demise.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good Glenway


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey Glenway are the sideways pictures taken with a phone


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, Pokey. But, in my computer's file, where I sent them first, the pictures are upright. It's only when I load them to PT that they get flipped no matter how they appear in the file.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes I’ll call you and tell you the trick to fix that


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Gotta pull 'em down tight. I've made roof supports for mine - some as simple as a custom-cut pole with a recess at the top to mate with hub hardware.
> 
> The other one I made is for a 2-hub blind that has no roof structure. Some free wood and fasteners and I have a custom, fold-up unit that's employed when vacant. Sorry about the sideways picture, but here's the 2-hub blind.
> 
> Also, to minimize blind fatigue, I remove them as soon as hunting is finished in a given spot. At the same time, I've neglected plenty of them to their demise.


Pulled as tight as i dared ..a windstorm with gusts of 115 mph was alittle more than she could stand.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

